# echo cs400



## gfe76 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a chance to get this saw (like new condition) for $150...It is orange one, with easy access filter, side chain adjust, 40cc, 18" bar...
I plan to use it as a general purpose saw...not real heavy use. thanks


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 19, 2007)

gfe76 said:


> I have a chance to get this saw (like new condition) for $150...It is orange one, with easy access filter, side chain adjust, 40cc, 18" bar...
> I plan to use it as a general purpose saw...not real heavy use. thanks




What is your question?


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes.opcorn:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 19, 2007)

The CS-400 MSRP's for $299.95 at your local Echo dealer. Only you know the apparent condition of this saw, however, if it is truly in nearly new condition; you may indeed have a worthwhile deal on your hands? A lot of folks have posted very positve reviews regarding this saw's sibling the CS-370. The CS-400 has exactly the same features with roughly four additional cc's of displacement and weighs only 0.1lbs more (10.1 vs 10lbs.) than the CS-370. Of the two saws, I would certainly choose the 400 over the 370. Echos have an excellent reputation for relibility, although, they suffer on power comparisons when lined-up against their STIHL and Husky counterparts (pro saws - a lot more money). Good luck in your choice!


----------



## gfe76 (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks for the thoughts...and that was what was missing in my original post....."thoughts?" I did forget to put the question.

I think it is a good deal for the money (saw is like new), but didn't know if I should invest in this saw or hold out for a good used stihl or husky or jonsered or one of the other more expensive saws..
thanks again for all the info...I am going to get it if it is still available.


----------



## husker80 (Dec 19, 2007)

Good deal go for it. I've heard that the echo line is going to change completely this next year or so. Echo isn't a cheap piece of junk. Those who own them 99% love them.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 19, 2007)

gfe76 said:


> thanks for the thoughts...and that was what was missing in my original post....."thoughts?" I did forget to put the question.
> 
> I think it is a good deal for the money (saw is like new), but didn't know if I should invest in this saw or hold out for a good used stihl or husky or jonsered or one of the other more expensive saws..
> thanks again for all the info...I am going to get it if it is still available.



You can always hold-out for something else...it doesn't mean that it's the right move? The overwhelming deciding factor is; does it fill your needs at a price that you're willing to pay? If the answer is yes...Buy It...if no...? If memory serves me correctly, you recently bought a CS-440 for $150, you may want to consider expanding your capability by opting for a 60-70cc saw? Nothing wrong with the CS-400 mind you...but you only have one saw right now...why not expand your ability to deal with life's circumstances? Just a thought!


----------



## gfe76 (Dec 20, 2007)

oly jim, you have a good memory...I did buy the 440 and it works great....I was thinking of getting the 400 to leave at my mom's house for convenience.
She is always needing something trimmed up/cleaned up around her place..and it's difficult for me to carry my 440 back and forth becausea lot of times when I go there I am not in my truck... thanks to everyone for all the thoughts.


----------



## SawinJack (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the CS-400. I've found it to be a very good choice in landscaping application and use mine often during work.


----------



## CharlieG (Dec 20, 2007)

A like new saw, which you've seen in person, and probably tried out....for a buck fifty? Not a bad deal at all. Echo is a good, reliable basic saw, though not as robust as a Stihl or Husqvarna. I'd buy it .


----------



## gfe76 (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks to everyone, very educational. I think I lost getting the saw...."he who hesitates...." My calls aren't returned....probably sold.
I'll post here if I get it....


----------



## OLY-JIM (Dec 21, 2007)

gfe76 said:


> thanks to everyone, very educational. I think I lost getting the saw...."he who hesitates...." My calls aren't returned....probably sold.
> I'll post here if I get it....



Too much talkin...leads to a whole lot of walkin...empty handed!


----------



## dull and dolmar (May 5, 2010)

*echos cs-400*

it would seem Echo is dumping this model or something, they're selling way cheap on eBay, or maybe they always did


----------



## Justinbieber (Nov 5, 2011)

gfe76 said:


> I have a chance to get this saw (like new condition) for $150...It is orange one, with easy access filter, side chain adjust, 40cc, 18" bar...
> I plan to use it as a general purpose saw...not real heavy use. thanks




Did u buy it from ebay? or used from homedepot? dealer?


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 6, 2011)

With a muff modd and decent tuning a CS400 will embarass a lot of saws with more cc such a my 45 cc CS440, my 53cc Rancher 55 and was just a hair slower than a good running 029 Stihl that I sold. I give a lot lot of credit to the nk chain but those little saws cut good, as they come stock they are just average at best and if tuned lean like a lot are not even average. When they are said to be down on power to Stihl and Husky saws that is likely tuned lean with a clogged up muff. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (Nov 6, 2011)

dull and dolmar said:


> it would seem Echo is dumping this model or something, they're selling way cheap on eBay, or maybe they always did



Echo saws have been selling cheap on Ebay for at least 10 years, that's how I got my first 2 CS510 saws for right around $200 shipped. Steve


----------



## Brian_42 (Jan 20, 2012)

*CS-400 from ebay*

I just picked up a CS-400 for $141 shipped from ebay... I plan a muffler mod and de-tabbing the carb adjusts, richening the little beast up, then I'll report back after some time using it. I've read a lot of Echo users feeback on here, and they seem to love these saws... Sometime back in November, I won an auction for a like new CS-370. I have been teaching my son how to cut with that one, and it couldn't have been a better decision. He has about 10 to 12 hours on it as of today. The CS-370 starts easily, very light and easy to handle, and for a smaller cc saw, runs with good power, perfect saw for an 11 yr. old, he loves it, and constantly is asking when we're going cutting again... I hope I have similiar luck with my CS-400.

I'll post again after I get some mods and use on my CS-400...


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Neighbor stopped by to look at and maybe buy my MS290 (I own one much to my chagrin). He was wanting something bigger than his CS400. He liked it. Then he said will you work on my Homelite PS33 and my CS400? Of course. Did a muffler mod on both and and tuned them. The MM on the CS400 cost me the sale of the 290. I will have a CS400 at some point in time and a CS600 have heard good things on them too.
Shep


----------



## Brian_42 (Jan 21, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> Neighbor stopped by to look at and maybe buy my MS290 (I own one much to my chagrin). He was wanting something bigger than his CS400. He liked it. Then he said will you work on my Homelite PS33 and my CS400? Of course. Did a muffler mod on both and and tuned them. The MM on the CS400 cost me the sale of the 290. I will have a CS400 at some point in time and a CS600 have heard good things on them too.
> Shep



Well.. if that means that it's possible to get MS290 power out of a CS400 (a lot lighter), I'm very anxious to get started on the muffler mod (considering I haven't received the saw from UPS yet...). My primary saws are a Stihl 034 (absolutely a beast), Husky 181SE (more of a beast than the 034), and an 028 Super... I have a few other Husqarnas' and my son's CS-370... But one thing I've learned from this site: One cannot have too many chainsaws


----------



## wainohg (Jan 23, 2012)

ncfarmboy said:


> The MM on the CS400 cost me the sale of the 290.
> Shep



Could you elaborate on specifically what you did to the muffler on the CS400 ? My Bro In Law has a stock CS400 that seems to get more use on the ground during a job than the other saws available to us simply because it's lighter and starts so easy every time. It would be nice to give it more "guts".
Thanks for any info.
Wayne


----------



## steve316 (Jan 23, 2012)

*mm*

On my cs400 took out all cat part of the muffler made the openning the size of the deflector left off the screen. cut the limitting tabs riched up L setting about 1\4 turn & h setting about the same.there are post with pic of this; just do search because a picture is worth a thousand words. Do this mod you won'y be disappointed. Steve


----------



## Ironhand (Jan 23, 2012)

There's a long thread around here somewhere about modding these mufflers. Very informative.

I had a chance to use mine for most of the day yesterday after removing the cat and opening up the inlet and outlet. All I can say, is that this little saw is an animal. I purposely put it in some wood that was "too big" for a 40cc saw. Maple and beech, which is pretty tough stuff in this part of the world. It was like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## wainohg (Jan 24, 2012)

*Thanks !*

Thanks guys. After about 10 minutes searching, I found the thread with the Powerpoint Slides by Teamfast. If I can get my Bro In Law's okay, I think I will try to do this mod to his cs400.
I appreciate it.
Wayne


----------



## Brian_42 (Jan 30, 2012)

*CS400 arrived, and started*

Hello all, I received the saw last week, finally got a chance to into it... The saw started and ran well when I received it, but it was dirty, very dirty, got the outside all cleaned up, opened it up, and found the area all around the carb dirty as well, and the filter loose (kinda made me nervous). Today I pulled the carb, cleaned out the entire area very well, found that a small 90 deg.325 pick will removed the inserts from the carb adjusts easily, but make sure it's pointed away from you when you do this (I ended up bleeding a little). I got the carb reinstalled and everything back in place, next... pull the muffler and start on that. I'll report back when I get more done. I think the original chain looks like a low profile 3/8, should I go to a .325 pitch? What do you guys reccomend? How easy is it to change the sprocket?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 30, 2012)

That 3/8 lp with the 6 tooth driver is one of the reasons the CS400 cuts great, stay with it. Steve


----------



## Ironhand (Jan 30, 2012)

+1. Stay with the low profile, but when that chain you have is shot, try the Oregon VX or VXL.


----------



## Brian_42 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Just finished mine...*



Ironhand said:


> There's a long thread around here somewhere about modding these mufflers. Very informative.
> 
> I had a chance to use mine for most of the day yesterday after removing the cat and opening up the inlet and outlet. All I can say, is that this little saw is an animal. I purposely put it in some wood that was "too big" for a 40cc saw. Maple and beech, which is pretty tough stuff in this part of the world. It was like a hot knife through butter.



Tonight I removed the limiter tabs, then after my wife and I had dinner, ventured back out to my garage... I removed the cat from the muffler, and modified dremelled out exactly like Team Fast did with his... All I can say (just starting it, not cutting with it...) is I was very suprised how far I had to turn out the "H", but after tuning by ear... Wow! If this thing cuts like it sounds, it's going to be difficult to get the smile off my face. I'm finding that Husqvarna is slowly being replaced by Echo as my favorite saw. I'll give this a workout in the next few weeks just for confirmation, then I may revisit my interest in the CS600 as a possible replacement for my Stihl 034... Can't wait get to the woods... I'll report back how it performs...


----------



## millbilly (Jan 30, 2012)

I like them right out of the box. No tunin no nothin. I havn't heard a bad word about them in some time. Since this picture I've added the cs600 and have no complaints


----------



## Brian_42 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Cut some cookies...*



Ironhand said:


> There's a long thread around here somewhere about modding these mufflers. Very informative.
> 
> I had a chance to use mine for most of the day yesterday after removing the cat and opening up the inlet and outlet. All I can say, is that this little saw is an animal. I purposely put it in some wood that was "too big" for a 40cc saw. Maple and beech, which is pretty tough stuff in this part of the world. It was like a hot knife through butter.



I'm in total agreement, mine cuts like an animal also. I kind of wished I'd made some timed cuts before and after, but I'd say it would keep up, comfortably with my Husky 353, maybe even out cut it, and at about a pound lighter, it's got me sold. I ordered a couple more aggressive Oregon chains, next, as soon as it starts acting like winter again (over 50 deg today), and I can get back to where I cut without burrying myself and my quad in the mud, I'll start the workout. I ran it for about twenty minutes today, cutting rounds out of 8" maple, and it never felt, or sounded like it was getting hot, nor did it bog at all, just screamed through every time. If she holds up to the test of time, I have a new favorite saw...


----------



## Brian_42 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Oregon vxl*



Ironhand said:


> +1. Stay with the low profile, but when that chain you have is shot, try the Oregon VX or VXL.



Hello all,
I picked up a couple of Oregone VXL 18" low profile chains, and spent the day (blistery cold with biting wind) in the woods with my newly modded Echo. Even in the harsh wind, you couldn't get the smile off my face that started developing after my first cut. I can't thank all of you enough for the advice regarding this saw, it sounds awesome, cuts with the power of a 50cc saw (or better), even with the bar burried completely in hard maple never changed the tone of the engine. I've been upgrading Husqvarna's for some time, and currently working on a Jonsered, installing a large bore kit (52cc), and doing some light porting and a muffler mod, but I will most likely be selling when I'm done, as I'm doubtful I'll like it as much as this Echo...


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking at the insides of a Cs400 I'd think there's no way it can make good power with rather small slanted ports but Echo must have done thier homework on this one the way it cuts once muff modded, it was just a hair slower the a good running 029 I had (17-3/4# vs 13##) and whooped up on my Rancher 55 bad. At 13# ready to cut this saw is a full 2# lighter than most 50cc saws. My Shinny 488 might be 14-1/2# but the CS400 will smoke it in cutting speed. Steve


----------



## rmotoman (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been wanting to try out my 400 as well. It has been to wet and muddy at the place where I can cut. I gutted the cat and opened the outlet. The light weight and gobs of torque sure makes a 400 appealing. I also picked up a 520 on ebay last week. The caps were pulled but it was way out of adjustment (high to rich). Tried it on the woodpile at home seemed to run good. Would like to cut once with it before MM.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 11, 2012)

Bought a cs370 as my first saw. I cut a lot of wood with it. I dropped a good size oak with it as well. Never did have problems. I miss it actually, I ended up trading it for an older Poulan. 

I would buy another one in a heartbeat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_42 (Feb 12, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Bought a cs370 as my first saw. I cut a lot of wood with it. I dropped a good size oak with it as well. Never did have problems. I miss it actually, I ended up trading it for an older Poulan.
> 
> I would buy another one in a heartbeat!
> 
> ...



My son has a CS370 and, after cutting yesterday, was very inquisitive as to how I made my CS400 cut so awesome, actually he was more interested in how he could make his sound like mine... So there is a muffler mod in the near future for his 370, can't wait to see how it responds to the mod... Hope everyone has had a great weekend.


----------

